# My first attempt at designing an entry way table



## Virg (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I blogged about this last week, but I thought that this may interest some of you as well. Since we live in a modern semi detached, with a very small entryway, I needed to maximize the space. So I decided to try my hand at Google Sketch-up and create this table-bench. 










Here is what it looks like in Sketch-up.








I 

Instructions and more pictures are on my blog. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice table ;-) please post more pictures here, I don't know how I can access to your blog


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You did a good job on it. Nice way to create more storage space. As MagicalHome said, post more pictures. We love pics here.


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

I messed with sketch up for about 30 minutes and could not get the hang of it. In your opinion, is it worth getting over the learning curve?


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

ink said:


> I messed with sketch up for about 30 minutes and could not get the hang of it. In your opinion, is it worth getting over the learning curve?


Absolutely worth going through the learning curve for Sketchup. It is a really terrific program and it is free (can't beat that). I do use the Pro version but most will never need to.

Here is a Sketchup I did for a bagel restaurant in Dana Point.

Andy.


----------



## oatlord (Dec 20, 2009)

AndyGump said:


> Absolutely worth going through the learning curve for Sketchup. It is a really terrific program and it is free (can't beat that). I do use the Pro version but most will never need to.
> 
> Here is a Sketchup I did for a bagel restaurant in Dana Point.
> 
> Andy.


Were you designing a reactor or storage containment for that bagel restaurant? I can't figure out what that is....

EDIT: OH I see now. Coffee pots.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought it was a boat at first!

DM


----------



## Dusty82 (Jan 8, 2010)

ink said:


> I messed with sketch up for about 30 minutes and could not get the hang of it. In your opinion, is it worth getting over the learning curve?


Ink - I don't post here very often at all, and I don't mean to hijack Virg's thread, but I felt compelled to reply to your question.

As 3D modeling programs go, SketchUp has a very gentle learning curve. Basically if a mope like me can learn it, anyone can. Look around on the SketchUp home page for the video tutorials - they're really excellent. I downloaded them to my computer and refer to them often. They really help. I found that just by playing with the program with a very simple project in mind, referring to the tutorials along the way, it was really rather easy to do my first project or two.

Try it again - you may like it.

[/hijack]

Excellent looking table, Virg!


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with the above comments about Sketchup. It is a great program and its pretty easy to learn if you are following some tutorials. I also use the pro version but its mostly not needed.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

AndyGump said:


> Absolutely worth going through the learning curve for Sketchup. It is a really terrific program and it is free (can't beat that). I do use the Pro version but most will never need to.
> 
> Here is a Sketchup I did for a bagel restaurant in Dana Point.
> 
> Andy.


My guess is that is a coffee dispensing kiosk. Correct?


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Virg, great first project! I drew up a tv stand for our tv. I'll create a thread with that one of these days.


----------

